# Swift Kontiki 665P



## Jacquel (May 13, 2009)

Hi , just getting our 2 year old van serviced and there is a problem with hand brake/offside rear brake . They say poosibly caused by larger back axle fitted by ALCO .

We thought would be covered by warranty ?

But apparently Fiat say Alco's problem , alco say Fiats problem!

Dealer who supplied van to us trying to sort out . Just wondered
if anyone else had similar problems ?


David & Jacqui


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The warranty lies with the dealer you bought it from. He should see you repaired and argue the toss with Fiat and Alko, Alan.


----------

